# 64 bit PCI Mainboard.



## freakassault (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

kennt einer von euch mainboards auf Sockel 478 Standart, die einen 64 bit PCI Anschluss für den SCSI Ultra320 Controler haben. Oder wo liegt der unterschied zwischen diesen beiden möglichkeiten, weil ich diesen Controler auch auf 32 bit laufen lassen kann?!

Kann mir das einer kurz erklären bitte!

Danke schon mal,

BLue


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Schau mal was ich gefunden habe, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
64 / 32 bit PCI 


Grundsätzlich ist eine 64 bit Verbindung doppelt so schnell wie eine 32 bit Verbindung, 64 bit PCI wird aber nur von Servermainboards unterstützt.


----------



## freakassault (29. Februar 2004)

herzlichsten DAnk


----------

